# Wax sealing



## wombat (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got a nice chunk of wood, but it's been almost completely covered in wax. Any suggestions on the best way remove it? thanks in advance


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

What size? If you have room to play you can saw it off on the table saw with a thick kerf ripping blade, taking just enough to remove the wax, about 1/3 width of the kerf. You cannot do that with a thin kerf blade. Well, you can but it's hard on the blade because it torques it and can also burn the wood because of the flex. Thin kerfs really need to be fully in the wood. 

Also, it you cannot sacrifice any wood, wait until your wife really pisses you off one day and boil it in her finest copperware. If she is really nice like my wife and never argues, pick a fight with her and make it seem like her fault, then boil the wood and tell her she deserved it.

I've never done that but Keller gave me that advice one time so it must work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Woodman (Dec 4, 2013)

If you don't want to use chemical solvents you can boil a pot of water and outside in your yard pour the water over the piece.
If it's small piece you can put it in your freezer overnight then take it out and "break the ice" with a mallet or hammer.
You can melt it in the oven on very low temp with a flat rimmed pan underneath the piece. Set the piece up off the pan with some small stones. Wax melts around 150 degrees. Watch it the whole time so there's no unanticipated events!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

I use an old plane iron to scrape it off.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 6, 2013)

i know i said it before and someone said dont do it 
but you if the wood is hard you can try with mini wash (on the lowest)
I saw some guy who cleans Aussie burls with that.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2013)

I use a Texas Beaver tooth to scrape mine. The male has stronger teeth than the female. hahaha:cool2:
I do scrape mine. Ray


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2013)

The wa


wombat said:


> I just got a nice chunk of wood, but it's been almost completely covered in wax. Any suggestions on the best way remove it? thanks in advance


 will probably never come off so if you just send it to me I'll happily dispose of it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wombat (Dec 6, 2013)

Woodman said:


> If you don't want to use chemical solvents you can boil a pot of water and outside in your yard pour the water over the piece.
> If it's small piece you can put it in your freezer overnight then take it out and "break the ice" with a mallet or hammer.
> You can melt it in the oven on very low temp with a flat rimmed pan underneath the piece. Set the piece up off the pan with some small stones. Wax melts around 150 degrees. Watch it the whole time so there's no unanticipated events!


 I like the idea of 'icing' it, but I'm leary of the oven as I tried to dry a small piece of it in the micro wave, that's when I noticed the wax seemed to get absorbed into the wood!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wombat, that is what I am thinking that is what would happen by putting it in the oven.

Ray


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2013)

Drop it in hot water and leave the blanks in the water until the water cools completely. The wax will float to the top and can be reused if you'd like.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tykemo (Dec 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What size? If you have room to play you can saw it off on the table saw with a thick kerf ripping blade, taking just enough to remove the wax, about 1/3 width of the kerf. You cannot do that with a thin kerf blade. Well, you can but it's hard on the blade because it torques it and can also burn the wood because of the flex. Thin kerfs really need to be fully in the wood.
> 
> Also, it you cannot sacrifice any wood, wait until your wife really pisses you off one day and boil it in her finest copperware. If she is really nice like my wife and never argues, pick a fight with her and make it seem like her fault, then boil the wood and tell her she deserved it.
> 
> I've never done that but Keller gave me that advice one time so it must work.


LMBO


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2013)

I scrape it off with an old plane that isn't any good for anything else.


----------

